# Jackson's Agility GRADUATION!



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, today was our final class of our first agility class ever.  8 weeks of fun flew by fast.

Jackson did pretty good. He HATED the chute today though -- I think it was the wind because a lot of dogs were freakish about it today. Sooo... we had the assistant trainer hold it halfway open for him when running the course. The key, of course, was to keep it positive and having fun. He also blew his contacts in the 'graduation runs' but did perfect in the practice runs of course, LOL. So, other than that, he did amazing in my eyes. I am so proud of him. 

And.... he had the best 'time' out of all 6 students. He beat out the German Shepherd by one second. His best course was 37 seconds.  

You can see the 'best' run on the video as Run Three. 

YouTube - Agility I Graduation Runs


They are offering 'Agility Games' aka Agility II in January and I think I'm going to rough the cold weather and sign up just because I think I'll miss it too much. I never plan on competing or anything but I just have a blast and so does Jackson. It's really boosted his confidence as well which I love.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

YAY!! Congrats to Jackson!! Sounds like round 2 is going to be even funner!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations on graduation!



> They are offering 'Agility Games' aka Agility II in January and I think I'm going to rough the cold weather and sign up just because I think I'll miss it too much. I never plan on competing or anything but I just have a blast and so does Jackson. It's really boosted his confidence as well which I love.


Careful.....agility is VERY addicting! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

YaY Jackson :rockon: Congratulations to you AND your mom!!


----------

